# Rich Text Format



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Will the kindle recognize the RTF Format or do those need to be converted as well?


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Will the kindle recognize the RTF Format or do those need to be converted as well?


Hello, Jackylking -

I _know_ this topic has been discussed here on KB, but I cannot remember where. The search function did not help out either 

If I remember correctly, Leslie the Resident Expert stated that RTF is not "officially" supported by Amazon/Kindle. Yet others have said they have succussfully used RTF on the Kindle.

I really like your avatar. Are you in the military? What branch are you in?

In any event, it's great to have you here!

Marci


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am prior Marine '95-'99 currently I am in the Air Force.  I was out of the Corps for 3 yrs and decided to come back into the military after 9/11.  The Avatar is the template for a tattoo that I have on my calf.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I am prior Marine '95-'99 currently I am in the Air Force. I was out of the Corps for 3 yrs and decided to come back into the military after 9/11. The Avatar is the template for a tattoo that I have on my calf.


I really appreciate your dedication and service by re-enlisting again. Glad that you are currently safe. Just curious, why did you go for the Air Force and not the Marines? Your Marine buddies are going to be looking at you oddly, will they not? 

Take care,

Marci


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

When I came back in I wanted to change jobs.  I wouldn't be able to do that right away in the Corps.  also When I came back in it was with the intention of finishing out my 20.  I already did my hard 4 yrs and decided to due the last 16 easy and join the civilians in uniform.  LOL.  And no my Marine buddies don't look at me weird.  They all understand + I've met several prior Marines in the AF.  The joke is we all got smart.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Will the kindle recognize the RTF Format or do those need to be converted as well?


As Marci said, RTF is not on the "official" list but many have said they transfer to their Kindles without conversion and it works just fine. I haven't had a RTF file to try it myself so I can't report from personal experience.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tried sending a simple, not very formatted WordPad document which is RTF.  Will report back as to whether it ever gets to my Kindle or not.

Ann

Update:  so I sent the file just before posting the above, about 8:40 this morning.  It's now nearing 9:20.  I have had WN on the whole time and have several times asked for new content.  No dice.  So:  I think RTF is not a good format for conversion.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I just looked through my emails and I see several successful rtf coversions that I'd sent to the free kindle conversion email addy.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I was primarily wanting to know if it had to be converted.  I've already downloaded Mobireader and Mobicreator in order to convert PDF's and .LIT's so it's no big deal if I have to convert the files.  Thanks for all the input though everyone.  Also we need a I'm on Kindle Watch sig block to go along with Kindle owner and I want a kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cat said:


> I just looked through my emails and I see several successful rtf coversions that I'd sent to the free kindle conversion email addy.


That's interesting. I guess it varies then, because I just checked again (about 2:15) and the thing I sent this morning still has not arrived. And I know it's not a WN thing because I've gotten an updated Amazon Daily as well as the free book that was announced in another thread. So, to the person who asked the question in the first place: try it and see!

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> That's interesting. I guess it varies then, because I just checked again (about 2:15) and the thing I sent this morning still has not arrived. And I know it's not a WN thing because I've gotten an updated Amazon Daily as well as the free book that was announced in another thread. So, to the person who asked the question in the first place: try it and see!
> 
> Ann


FWIW: the test .rtf file I sent yesterday came through today. There was a backlog from the downtime; I guess the blockage is now cleared . . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, and the PDF I sent to myself yesterday, just arrived in this morning's download of the New York Times and some of the free books.

L


----------

